# Liveaboard friendly marinas near Boston?



## JeremyD6697 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm currently back and forth between the south coast of MA and Boston for work on a daily basis. I simply can't afford to rent another apartment in Boston at this point. I'm thinking about living aboard in or around Boston for a little while to save my sanity. I have yet to find any marinas in the area that offer dockage year round. Any help?

Thanks


----------



## jennycaron (Sep 23, 2008)

I have lived at Constitution Marina in Boston for 2 1/2 years. It is a very friendly live-aboard marina offering year-round dockage. It is the best community of people I have ever encountered in my life, and the marina greatly helps keep this community thriving.

This is just a guess, but I think there are about 150 people who live aboard and generally there are more in the winter, as many people leave in the summer and come back in the winter.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

